# Australia jobs fair moves to Texas in the United States



## john_hosler

im a skilled miner that has lead teams doing sand and gravel plant assemble plus have more than 15 years of msha safety training just wondering if any job fairs are in the future in the usa


----------



## Roy_McCormick

This is one good opportunity for skilled workers like electricians. No longer will they be limited to working within their neighborhood. This will also increase their chances of acquiring additional skills.


----------



## narsing_rao_arkala

I am an hvac technician do you any jobs for me give me a reply


----------

